
LinkedIn ‘Job Offers’ Targeted Aerospace, Military Firms with Malware - LinuxBender
https://threatpost.com/linkedin-job-offers-targeted-aerospace-military-firms-with-malware/156614/
======
ycombonator
Chinese Intelligence use of LinkedIn to steal intellectual property and
recruit spies is well documented
[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/27/world/asia/china-
linkedin...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/27/world/asia/china-linkedin-
spies.html)

